# Netzwerkkarte auf 100 MBit stellen ?



## burnee (11. Mai 2005)

Ich mal wieder, 

wo ich gerade was von Samba und Dateien kopieren erzählt habe : Da sagt mir Samba doch, dass die Dateien mit 2,5MByte/s übertragen werden wobei mir auffällt, dass meine Karte doch 100MBit können. Also der Parameter speed=100 und line=100 war es nicht ...


----------



## Fabian (12. Mai 2005)

Nun gut, dass kann auch mit langsamen Platten oder Netzwerk zusammen haengen. 
Was sagt den ethtool? Im uebrigen wirst du "nur" wirkliche 12,5MB/s (verbessert mich) mit 100MBit bekommen...


----------



## Mülly (12. Mai 2005)

Hi Burnee,

ich bezweifel mal das deine Karte nicht auf 100Mbit läuft.

Wenn man mal rechnet: 100Mbit:8 (weil 1bit=8byte)=12,5Mbyte,
10Mbit:8=1,25Mbyte.

Da du je bereits 2,5Mbyte Speed hast läuft deinekarte auf jeden fall auf 100Mbit.

Vielleicht war deine Platte im Hintergrund noch was am schaufeln oder es laufen noch paar tools im hintergrund?!

Gruss, Mülly


----------

